# anybody have the 60v dewalt circ saw?



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

How much was it, and how long will it go between charges. Cutting 2x6 for example


----------



## vff9 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have it and I really love it. I paid $399 cad for it through kms tools and got a 2nd battery thrown in. We have basically quit using the corded circ saws now and fight over this one. I'm not sure how long it will last but on average day we've maybe changed batteries once or twice. So nice to have this much power and no cord to trip over or get hooked while cutting.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Is the 60v needed. I have been using my 20v pretty much exclusively for the last 3 or 4 months. Lasts most of the day for me.

For a regular framing crew maybe it wouldn't work, but for normal stuff it is small and light.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I was about to buy it for the 399 deal with extra battery but hesitated when I noticed the blade is on the right side. Why can't it be left.. why?!?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

heavy_d said:


> I was about to buy it for the 399 deal with extra battery but hesitated when I noticed the blade is on the right side. Why can't it be left.. why?!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


This is what I noticed. That's a non starter with me. The 20v is left sided, I wonder why they changed it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Cause they're stupid. 

I would have bought it the day it came out if it was blade left... oh well, their loss.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Cause they're stupid.
> 
> I would have bought it the day it came out if it was blade left... oh well, their loss.


And a lumber hook!!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> And a lumber hook!!


Yeah, that's pretty handy but it's not hard to add one if needed. 

I bought the brushless 6.5" Makita and it's a badass saw. Still want a brushless blade left 7.25", availability and cost of blades are my main reasons for wanting one.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah. 7 1/4" Blade left and hook would be perfect. If be interested to see how they work in the cold too. Like 5F or less


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

JT Wood said:


> Yeah. 7 1/4" Blade left and hook would be perfect. If be interested to see how they work in the cold too. Like 5F or less


5? Nope. I'm not working, but thanks anyways. 
I got out of being an employee so I wouldn't have to work when it was that cold.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It's going to be around 32 next week. That's too cold for me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> It's going to be around 32 next week. That's too cold for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It got down to 33 at my Oregon place last night.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't leave my house if it's under 40.

45 I can get out to the shop but I ain't going to an outside job unless it's over 50.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Next Tuesday the HIGH temp will be -5F. I will be looking for inside work


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

You guys are weak


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

JT Wood said:


> Next Tuesday the HIGH temp will be -5F. I will be looking for inside work


Pretty sure if that was a temp here I would shrivel up and die. To my defense though, we just don't have clothes for it. That, and -5 is really damn cold and I'm kind of a pvssy when it comes to cold.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

:laughing: I hate it too


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Tim Hortons is a national coffee shop chain


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

It warmed up to 11 today (I'm in Alaska at the moment) so I decided to swap the heaters from the house and the shop. Of course the 1 hour job turned into 6 and me, the house and the shop smell like heating oil, but nothing froze.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

So....back to the original post, I'm also curious for some input from someone who actually uses tools. I might be interested in the 60v.

We have the 20v circular saw. I would say we have pretty much switched to the cordless full time. I haven't used my corded circluar saw this year. I keep in in the truck, but I never get it out. I don't do houses anymore, so it doesn't get pushed like the corded did.
Yesterday I ripped a deckboard in half (as deep as it would cut). It was slow going, but it made it through. While I was slowly cutting, I was thinking, "I wonder if a 60v would be that much better?"
Of course corded would have been much better, for that particular cut, but for that project it was the only cut that put a strain on the saw.


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> Sheesh, why do they keep doing things like that. The 4 way blade is the only positive thing it has going for it. I was doing some demo yesterday and used all 4 ways.


Not going for the FV recip. I have the 20v and its good to carry up a ladder. The 4 way blade is the best thing on it. Vibration sucks bad and it burns out my blades fast and cuts slow, but it can get into the tight spaces and some times I need to settle for just that. :whistling

Nothing beats the supersawzall. I like Dewalt's cordless platform, and their engineering seems top notch, but its weird that after all these years they still can't replicate performance of Milwaukee sawzalls.:no:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

ShadowLynx said:


> Not going for the FV recip. I have the 20v and its good to carry up a ladder. The 4 way blade is the best thing on it. Vibration sucks bad and it burns out my blades fast and cuts slow, but it can get into the tight spaces and some times I need to settle for just that. :whistling
> 
> Nothing beats the supersawzall. I like Dewalt's cordless platform, and their engineering seems top notch, but its weird that after all these years they still can't replicate performance of Milwaukee sawzalls.:no:


Yep, I'm slowly going all cordless and it will really suck if I have to buy a patch of red just to get a decent sawzall. I will hang my head in shame. :whistling


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Nothing beats the supersawzall. I like Dewalt's cordless platform, and their engineering seems top notch, but its weird that after all these years they still can't replicate performance of Milwaukee sawzalls.

There was a Dewalt rep at the farm and ranch store pimping the new cordless tools, offering deals and that sort of thing. I told him I was happy with my Milwaukee tools, mostly because of the sawzall. He responded that Milwaukee still has the patent on that design, and until it runs out, Dewalt can't copy it. Maybe it's true, maybe not, but I thought it was interesting. He did admit that their sawzalls were lacking. It seems the old Porter Cable saws were pretty awesome. Maybe they should pilfer that design?


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

Ridgid got the orbital action on their reciprocating saw too. Maybe they paid a bunch of $$ to Milwaukee for their patent. Dewalt can certainly afford to pay for the patents, but are probably too prideful to admit their product is lacking. Either that or Milwaukee doesn't see Ridgid as a threat but doesn't want to empower Dewalt with an edge as a competitor and thus refuse to sell them the patent rights.:whistling


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

ShadowLynx said:


> Ridgid got the orbital action on their reciprocating saw too. Maybe they paid a bunch of $$ to Milwaukee for their patent. Dewalt can certainly afford to pay for the patents, but are probably too prideful to admit their product is lacking. Either that or Milwaukee doesn't see Ridgid as a threat but doesn't want to empower Dewalt with an edge as a competitor and thus refuse to sell them the patent rights.:whistling


Erm, Ridgid, Ryobi and Milwaukee are all owned by Techtronic Industries Company Limited (or TTI).


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

Black and Decker and Dewalt are both owned by Stanley. You don't see B&D building any nice (or even functional) tools with Dewalt patented techs. :whistling


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Makita has a nice orbital ripper too.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It doesn't even have to orbit. Just having more power than a mouse fart would be nice. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Just to update the thread. 

I bought the 36v makita 7 1/4"

I'm already invested in the makita line and I haven't found anything that convinced me to switch to yellow just yet. 

I got the saw and 2 new 3.0 ah batteries for about $350. The Dewalt was about $425.

Tomorrow I'll see if it really performs like a corded saw


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

I got the dewalt 60v for$299 and it came with an additional free battery for 2 batteries + saw + charge.:thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

ShadowLynx said:


> I got the dewalt 60v for$299 and it came with an additional free battery for 2 batteries + saw + charge.


That's a good price. Where are you at?


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

Chicago, USA. I think this price is everywhere in the Home Depot, USA. just drive over the border and go shopping. If you have a friend in the US, just have them ship it to you. When I used to live in Toronto, we drive over all the time to shop. at least 20% cheaper :thumbsup:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

This shows up on their app, even though it is not mentioned in my local store:











Presumably you could show this advertisement to them and they would honor it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

In Canuckistan we take it in the ass. 1 battery only


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

And the sad part is 60 Canadian volts is like 37 American volts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep $.75


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

It's worth taking a flight over here just to do your Christmas shopping


----------



## rjf builder (Dec 20, 2016)

weve been framing a garage and addition in the cold and have been using a circular saw quite a bit. cords and hoses don't like the cold and I hate tripping over them and rearranging extension cord set ups to reach different parts of the building so I took a strong look at this saw.

I primarily do small remodels and window and door installs so this year I upgraded my dewalt 18v to 20v max tools and there is no comparison. I ended up with a extra flexvolt battery that was a bonus with my cordless table saw. It really wakes up the already nice 20v tools and makes a big difference on the 6.5 circ saws.

I only dig out my corded circ saw to cut stringers and rafters when there is a stack of them to do or its wet pressure treated stuff. I liked the reviews and vids of the flexvolt circ saw so I picked one up. I hate buying tools at the depot, but my lumberyard is having a hard time stocking some of the flexvolt including the circ saw. the depot had the circ saw in stock with free addl battery for 299.

the saw powers right up like a corded saw. the light is so nice and the window you have to look through is plenty big to see your blade. the flexvolt blade it comes with cuts like butter and I'm a diablo man for all my blades. best part is that the saw is quiet! cuts up to 47' bevel which is nice.

rafter hook would be nice, but if I have to take a circ saw up in the air ill just bring a 6.5 since its smaller and lighter. I'm not really interested in the other flexvolt tools as they feel kind of goofy and heavy like the grinder and sawzall. I might get the hammerdrill though. this circ saw is well balanced. I'm going to let my dad use it tomorrow and hes used corded Makita forever, I'm slowly converting him to more and more cordless.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm gonna get the 60v flex volt circ saw and the sawzall, and a 20 amp jig saw which will use the flex batteries. 

What's with this left blade, right blade stuff? A saw is a saw...you should be able to cut with either. Sure left blade is easier to see the line..but if I have to scribe that close I'll use my corded trim saw which is blade left


----------



## rjf builder (Dec 20, 2016)

today is the last day for the free battery deal from the depot. you could order it online tonight.


----------



## rjf builder (Dec 20, 2016)

well here is the report from day 1. this saw is amazing. I took my corded circ saw out of the trailer!

we're framing a garage and addition right now so we use a circ saw for everything as the chopsaw is too slow and never set up in the right place.

my old man Is my cut man. I'm a third generation carpenter so weve been around the trade forever. Hes an old yankee and has a hard time believing anything new is going to be any good compared to what has worked forever.

yesterday he starts getting setup and starts dragging out his cords and Makita skillsaw. I told him twice that he wouldn't need it today, but he brought it out anyway. I handed him the flexvolt and said give this thing a shot and see what you think. he has 18v Milwaukee stuff and has been using my 20v dewalt stuff to so he knows the batt circ saws aren't as powerful as the corded...until now.

we were cutting collar ties out of 2x8kd lumber after he has done about 10 of them I asked what he thought of the new saw. the answer was " this thing is sweet!" he never plugged in his Makita all day.

as for battery life we cut 18 2x8 collar ties (angle for a 10 pitch on each end) with it as well as some 2x10 stock. I keep a pretty good eye on my batteries. the gauge was down to 1 bar so I changed it. don't know how much longer it would've gone, but I swap them if I'm walking by. the rest of the day I cut 50 rafter tails and a dozen compound angle rough 1x12 pine for the roof sheathing. I think it was down to 1 bar again by the end of the day so I threw it on the charger.

ill have to read the manual. I thought I saw that you are supposed to run them down before charging again. its just a habit to always put on a new batt if youre walking by the tool and charging station. of course I'm used to my old dewalt 18v and they had no fuel gauge.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

rjf builder said:


> today is the last day for the free battery deal from the depot. you could order it online tonight.


Still shows up on their site as being available. I kinda wish it would expire, as the temptation to order it has been pretty strong. You guys and your sparkling testimonials are not helping either.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Warren said:


> Still shows up on their site as being available. I kinda wish it would expire, as the temptation to order it has been pretty strong. You guys and your sparkling testimonials are not helping either.


Do it. You know you want to.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JT Wood said:


> You guys are weak


And you're nuttz!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JT Wood said:


> So I discovered yesterday that you can't put a 5ah Makita battery in the cordless recip saw. (Makita). Even more reason to leave Makita behind. That pisses me off


 Isn't that the older brushed recips saw??? Time to sell that one off and update to the better one, that one sucks anyway.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> Do it. You know you want to.


Well, your constant pestering (this one post) finally made me give in and order it. It has been in my cart for about two weeks. I was surprised that they let me order it, as it is no longer on their site with the second battery. Should have it in a week or so.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Warren said:


> EricBrancard said:
> 
> 
> > Do it. You know you want to.
> ...


Did you see what Makita announced at World of Concrete? Dual battery, 7.25", left blade saw. Can't wait till spring when it actually goes on sale.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

RobertCDF said:


> Did you see what Makita announced at World of Concrete? Dual battery, 7.25", left blade saw. Can't wait till spring when it actually goes on sale.


That thing looked pretty darn beastly. Impressive looking piece of kit.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm glad I just bought the makita "sidewinder"


----------



## rjf builder (Dec 20, 2016)

flexvolt saw with free 2nd batt is 379 on amazon right now.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> Did you see what Makita announced at World of Concrete? Dual battery, 7.25", left blade saw. Can't wait till spring when it actually goes on sale.


I have never owned any Makita cordless, but am familiar with many of their products. The previous double battery version they had was somewhat of a flop. My Dewalt should arrive tomorrow. I will let you guys know how it performs once I get the chance to put it through the paces.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Warren said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see what Makita announced at World of Concrete? Dual battery, 7.25", left blade saw. Can't wait till spring when it actually goes on sale.
> ...


I thought you didn't like right side blade saws?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> I thought you didn't like right side blade saws?


Nope. I am one of the few here who loves the right side blade. Just used to it I guess. I still have a worm that I used many years ago, but I just prefer the typical sidewinders now.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Warren said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you didn't like right side blade saws?
> ...


 Ah, you're one of the weirdos...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Warren said:


> Nope. I am one of the few here who loves the right side blade. Just used to it I guess. I still have a worm that I used many years ago, but I just prefer the typical sidewinders now.


Same here. I started with a left blade sidewinder, then moved to a right blade and preferred the right blade saw. Ideally it's nice to have both because certain cuts strongly favor one over the other.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Well do you have it yet? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I used it today for the first time, but only sparingly. It truly is like using a corded. The bigger blade spins at the same speed as the corded version. We probably only made about 20 or 30 cuts, as we were mostly doing demo. We will be sheathing a small roof tomorrow, so I can give more info after that. I threw one of the blades on the 20v sawzall, but other than being heavier, it cut the same. I think the only advantage there is the added run time.

I saw yesterday that the larger batteries are out now also. They rate as a 9.0 vs the 6.0 rating on mine. They go for about $200 each currently, where as these can be had for about half that.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

JT Wood said:


> You guys are weak


[snicker]

It's warming up here... only -21 this morning.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the Bosch 18v. All I need. The DeWalt seemed pretty heavy to lug around all day.


----------



## shackattack (Feb 17, 2017)

anybody else got some more feedback for this thing ? how are you liking it ? 
i have had my 18v for 9 yrs but surely it will die out soon. 

i have the corded dewalt which i use daily so the left blade is no issue for me. been looking at this saw


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

shackattack said:


> anybody else got some more feedback for this thing ? how are you liking it ?
> i have had my 18v for 9 yrs but surely it will die out soon.
> 
> i have the corded dewalt which i use daily so the left blade is no issue for me. been looking at this saw


After a couple of weeks, I can say that I do like the saw. With the same size blade and rpm's as the corded, It cuts super fast. I am gonna stay put with the rest of my 20v tool though, as I see no real advantage in the other tools, unless you go for the slide or the table saw. My biggest regret is the battery life though. The saw only performs because of the power it uses. This power drain tends to sap the batteries. Not gonna make it through any full day framing without two fully charged.


----------



## shackattack (Feb 17, 2017)

Warren said:


> After a couple of weeks, I can say that I do like the saw. With the same size blade and rpm's as the corded, It cuts super fast. I am gonna stay put with the rest of my 20v tool though, as I see no real advantage in the other tools, unless you go for the slide or the table saw. My biggest regret is the battery life though. The saw only performs because of the power it uses. This power drain tends to sap the batteries. Not gonna make it through any full day framing without two fully charged.


I am residential, batteries are always charging. and actually i usually have my corded plugged in at the lumber on horses but my 18v will not last forever...
so i am thinking of skipping the 20v circ and just going straight to this badboy . thx for the response


----------

